# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  Игровые блоки , застолки для  ВЫПУСКНЫХ вечеров.

## Уралочка

Дорогие друзья! Мой саквояж уже распух от идей и требуется разложить их по отдельным кармашкам. Предлагаю Вам отведать вкусняшки для выпускных вечеров!!!

*ВНИМАНИЕ! ВНИМАНИЕ! ВНИМАНИЕ!
 ВЫПУСКНОЙ НА НОСУ!!!!!!!*

*игровой блок: "МАТРИЦА ЖЕЛАНИЙ"*

Выпускной бал - это тот мостик, длиною в ночь, по которому вчерашние школьники вступают в новую, взрослую жизнь - слегка пугающую и волнующую, поэтому, пройти по этому мостику нужно красиво, уверенно и весело…..  ну  а кто, как не выпускник школы еще верит в сказки , что у него всё получится, что он – самый, самый ,что именно он поймает удачу за хвост.??? А зачем их переубеждать, что это не так?, Вот я и предлагаю вам помочь нашим выпускникам - провести несколько ритуалов, чтобы сказка стала былью.....

        Блок слегка трансформируется и с лёгкостью  может применяться на выпускных в начальной школе.  Блок безреквизитный, в большей степени – застольный.

В комплект входит подробное описание и музыкальное оформление.

*Стоимость комплекта 800 рублей.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

Вот несколько фотографий с блока *"Матрица желаний"*
[img]http://*********net/6508312m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6512408m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********net/6509336m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6510360m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6500120m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Уралочка

*Игровой блок для выпускного вечера* *«ЗВЁЗДНАЯ СТРАНА»*

«Послушайте, если звезды зажигают – значит это кому-нибудь нужно, значит это необходимо, чтобы каждый вечер над крышами загоралась, хоть одна звезда…»
А ваши выпускники .. все вместе — яркое созвездие. Каждый в своем роде звезда. И нужно каждому дать возможность сверкать на Выпускном Вечере. Для этого  и предлагаю  Вам свой  игровой блок «Звездная страна»».

Блок рассчитан на 20 -25 минут.

За это время, выпускники смогут почувствовать себя настоящими звёздами – талантливыми, яркими, успешными. 

Не требует реквизита.
*
В комплект входит  музыкальное оформление и подробное описание.*

*Стоимость комплекта 800 р.**карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

умудрились даже ТАК изобразить ...м.м.м..м.м.м.м..м. кое что :Taunt: 
[img]http://*********net/6548251m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6552347m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Львовна

Леночка, ты наша любимая Уралочка-выручалочка!!! Не дотерпела я до выпускных...Опробовала на взрослом корпоративе с серьёзными дядями и тётями твою матрицу желаний,конечно, немного переделав под взрослых(это было не сложно)...Ну что сказать... Взрослые и серьёзные дяди и тёти финансисты ЖГЛИ не по-детски)))) Блок очень ВКУСНЫЙ!!! После такой репетиции на взрослых я поняла,что на выпускных это будет просто ХИТ!!!! СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ ОГРОМНОЕ ЗА ТВОРЧЕСТВО!!!! ТВОРИ ЕЩЁ!!!!

----------


## Львовна

Да, забыла добавить.... Лен, отдельное СПАСИБО тебе за музыку, которую ты мега- талантливо подбираешь!!!!! НЕобыкновенное музыкальное чутьё!!!! Потрясающая подборка в *МАТРИЦЕ ЖЕЛАНИЙ*!!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка, ты наша любимая Уралочка-выручалочка!!! Не дотерпела я до выпускных...Опробовала на взрослом корпоративе с серьёзными дядями и тётями твою матрицу желаний,конечно, немного переделав под взрослых(это было не сложно)...Ну что сказать... Взрослые и серьёзные дяди и тёти финансисты ЖГЛИ не по-детски)))) Блок очень ВКУСНЫЙ!!! После такой репетиции на взрослых я поняла,что на выпускных это будет просто ХИТ!!!! СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ ОГРОМНОЕ ЗА ТВОРЧЕСТВО!!!! ТВОРИ ЕЩЁ!!!!


Леночка, спасибо... а я, как то постеснялась практически "рекламировать" свой же блок.... я тоже со взрослыми его пробовала - было супер! :Blush2:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Уралочка

В личку поступают вопросы, отвечу здесь. 
В "Матрице желаний" участвуют ВСЕ, это застолка.. (причём очень универсальная, потом,немного изменив, можно будет использовать на других мероприятиях) 
а "Звёздная страна" командный конкурс, к котором и мальчики , и девочки ......с уважением, Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена, здравствуйте. Хотелось бы узнать про "Матрицу желаний" а можно её применить потом на другом мероприятии, кроме выпускного? У меня скоро ганстерская вечеринка, что ещё посоветуете из своих блоков?спасибо


Пишу здесь, что бы в личке не объяснять, так как часто задают такие вопросы. 
*Матрицу желаний* - очень легко можно будет провести на любом торжестве, переделав пару слов 

а по поводу ганстеров, можно приобрести *"Хулиганские страсти"* и...*"Богатыри"* легко переделываются.... Все блоки УНИВЕРСАЛЬНЫ и использовать можно НА ЛЮБОМ мероприятии. (об этом уже писалось ранее) с уважением, Елена.

----------


## Уралочка

Вы получили заказ на проведение выпускного?! Поздравляю!!!
Как сделать этот праздник веселым и незабываемым?  
Да очень просто!
*У Вас теперь есть игровой блок* *"Да здравствует выпускной!"*

Это та изюминка, которой вам и не хватало.
Отведав которую, каждый в зале зарядится позитивом  на весь вечер.
Весёлые игровые моменты незаметно для всех переходят в лирику, которая затронет души учителей, ведь на память от выпускников они получат незабываемый сюрприз.

Блок рассчитан на 20-25 минут. 
В комплект входит очень много музыки, карточки к заданиям, интересное оформление для финала.

*Стоимость комплекта 800 рублей.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*
[img]http://*********net/6551323.jpg[/img]

----------


## prozerpina65

Леночка! А игровой блок "Да здравствует выпускной!" можно адаптировать для выпуска 4 класса?

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка! А игровой блок "Да здравствует выпускной!" можно адаптировать для выпуска 4 класса?


Лариса, можно, сейчас же дети "атомные" всё могут :Grin:  Пусть не все конкурсы, НО.. можно использовать ...... ДА! :Yes4:

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Ленусик!!!  :Yahoo: У меня в этом году полный комплект заказанных выпускных - 4 класс, 9 клаасс и два выпускных в 11 классе! Так что твои блоки - просто драгоценная находка для меня! Ведь они универасальны и легко трансформируются для любого возраста. СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Шурочка.

Леночка, ОООООГРОМНЕЙШЕЕ спасибо за выпускные блоки!! Как всегда всё интересно, весело, неожиданно, просто и УНИВЕРСАЛЬНО! И не на  один год хватит материалов! Спасибо за творчество и идеи! Удачи на МАЁВКЕ!  :Tender:

----------


## Наталья Батечко

Девочки и мальчики, приобрела оптом Леночкины блоки. Нижайший поклон автору, все действительно рабочее, все универсальное, при наличии хоть мало-мальских творческих способностей все перерабатывается под себя довольно легко. Ленусик , спасибки!!!!

----------


## леди диана

И мне очень понравилась "Матрица желаний". Приобрела накануне выпускного у девятиклашек,материал очень легко читается и запоминается,и музыка просто идеально подобрана.Леночке спасибо!!!

----------


## Елена Огонёк

Ленуська, очередной раз хочу прокричать тебе СПАСИБО)))!!!За блок "ДА здравствует выпускной",Это супер блок.Провела на 3-х выпускных за неделю_ребяты берите,это супер класс)))!!! :Viannen 27:  :Tease: БЕРИТЕЕЕЕЕ!!!

----------


## Мира Чефранова

пользовалась всеми блоками, пробовала (немного переделав, т.к. это очень легко трансформировать) на разных мероприятиях!
огромное спасибо!!! и, как говорится, низкий Вам поклон!!

----------


## Уралочка

Уважаемые форумчане. Выставляю видеоклип с выпускного, в котором использовались мои блоки:

"Хулиганские страсти", "НЕобычное свидание",
а так же:
"Здоровалка" Юльчиты - рекомендую - отличная вещь!!!
Спасибо Оленьке Фокс за "Оранжевый блок"
"Джаз" Димы Локтина.
Хор Мегатой Наташи - А.А..А.А.А. вообще отлично!!!

----------


## Окрыленная

Леночка, безумно круто!!!!!!!!!!!!! И ты такая счастливая, мобильная.. Живая и такая позитивная!!!! Спасибо за видео!!!!

----------


## Ольга FOX

> Спасибо Оленьке Фокс за "Оранжевый блок"



Ленуся, дружище, как же я тебя люблю и твоё творчество!!! Очень, очень рада, что знакома с тобой, что есть возможность встречаться, и обмениваться материалом)))

----------


## Elen2

> ВЫПУСКНОЙ НА НОСУ!!!!!!!
> 
> игровой блок: "МАТРИЦА ЖЕЛАНИЙ"


Ленусь,внимательно  изучаю твою "Матрицу желаний".Выдумщица  ты наша,как я тебе благодарна.Хорошая застолка - всегда  очень важна для раскачки публики ,Если бы спина так не болела, попробовала  бы все твои  фантазии осуществить. *Просто  супер и ...как всегда зажигалочка,никто не устоит на месте.*




> Игровой блок для выпускного вечера «ЗВЁЗДНАЯ СТРАНА»


Засмотрелась на твои фотки и два раза процитировала...так, убрала лишнее.Даже  когда просто читаешь, весело.Особенно  когда дело дошло до.....Просто хохотала.
*Ленуська, спасибо .*

----------


## sadzhanna

доброе время суток, Леночка! Ваши блоки "Матрица желаний" и  "Звёздная страна" очень впечатлили. :Yahoo:  Уверена, что после проведения и выпускники, и учителя, и родители получат много позитива, взрыва эмоций и отличное настроение. :Ok:  Уже включила блоки в основной сценарий бала. вот только думаю, что мне не хватает Вашего блока "Да здравствует выпускной". Очень хочу приобрести этот блок. Деньги отправляю и жду весточки. Заранее благодарна, Жанна. :Taunt:

----------


## анечк@

Обожаю Леночку и Восхищаюсь всем что она творит!!!!Матрица желаний Звездный выпускной и Да здравствует-круть крутяцкая и супермега классные вещи!Если у вас есть эти три блока(а у меня есть :Yahoo: )то ваш выпускной уже можно считать незабываемым!!!А как дети встречают это надо видеть!берите не раздумывая при том что все эти блоки можно влегкую переделать на любой другой праздник!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

*Выпускной 2015!!!*

Ура, «новогодники» позади. :Yahoo:  Следующий аврал у ведущих – *ВЫПУСКНЫЕ!!!* 
Позаботимся о подготовке программы уже сейчас?  

Предлагаю вашему внимаю *«второй стол»*  выпускного вечера. 

Он  включает в себя: необычный интерактив о школьных «перлах», 
несколько забавных застольных фрагментов, плавно перетекающих в динамичную игровую часть, 
а так же  подвижную командную игру с переходом в танцевальное отделение.

 [img]http://*********net/6543131.jpg[/img]
В комплект входит подробное описание, музыкальные файлы.

СтОимость *1000р.*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Уралочка

Так же на выпускных можно использовать следующие игровые блоки:

*"ХУЛИГАНСКИЕ СТРАСТИ"*

Подробности и отзывы здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4265602




*"БОГАТЫРИ"*

Подробности здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4386769




*"ГЕРОИ СТРАНЫ"* 

Подробности здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...l=1#post485725




*"неОБЫЧНОЕ свидание"*

подробности здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4686060

----------


## Уралочка

Прекрасно заходят блоки:

*"ВПАДАЕМ В ДЕТСТВО"*

подробности здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4818430




*"БАБУШКИ ЗАЖИГАЙ"*

Подробности здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4875105




*"ДУШ МИ"*





Все женщины не похожи друг на друга, но каждая интересна по своему. (ТАК ЖЕ И УЧЕНИКИ - НЕ ПОХОЖИ ДРУГ НА ДРУГА) :Grin: 
Хотелось бы узнать, что же их объединяет?!
А я подскажу: 
1.      Есть друзья, которые никогда тебя не бросят. Кто это?! ))Тогда ещё..
2.      Купил карандаш от )?))?))?))). Теперь в
голове тихо, спокойно: сидят, рисуют...

подробности и отзывы здесь http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4946640

----------


## Уралочка

*Вот ТАК хулиганят на выпускных* :Grin:

----------


## Уралочка

*"НЕобычное свидание" на выпускном.*

----------


## Светлана Южанинова

Как у Вас можно приобрести игровой блок "Да здравствует выпускной!"

----------


## smile51

*Уралочка*, здравствуйте! Очень хочу, приобрести Ваши блоки Да здравствуйте выпускной и звездная страна.как перевести Вам денюжку?

----------


## Уралочка

> Как у Вас можно приобрести игровой блок "Да здравствует выпускной!"





> *Уралочка*, здравствуйте! Очень хочу, приобрести Ваши блоки Да здравствуйте выпускной и звездная страна.как перевести Вам денюжку?


Здравствуйте. 
Обратите внимание на эту новиночку http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4970099  :Tender: 
а перечислить можно сюда: *карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*  с ув. Елена.

----------


## smile51

перевела! за три блока- плюс выпускной 2015. Елена, а по сколько костюмы мужские и реквизит доя тараканов продаете?

----------


## Уралочка

> перевела! за три блока- плюс выпускной 2015. Елена, а по сколько костюмы мужские и реквизит доя тараканов продаете?


Ответила в личку. Ссылочки качайте. с ув. Елена.

----------


## ewa.elik

УУУхххххххх!!!!! Провела выпускной в 9 классе.....Делала """" Матрицу"""""" - прикольно, так все со вкусом и ритуал и пожеланка......Дети были просто ЗДОРОВСКИМИ!!!!!! Лена, огромное спасибо!!!!!!ТАЛАНТУ РЕСПЕКТ и УВАЖУХААААА!!!!!!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> УУУхххххххх!!!!! Провела выпускной в 9 классе.....Делала """" Матрицу"""""" - прикольно, так все со вкусом и ритуал и пожеланка......Дети были просто ЗДОРОВСКИМИ!!!!!! Лена, огромное спасибо!!!!!!ТАЛАНТУ РЕСПЕКТ и УВАЖУХААААА!!!!!!!!


Ой как здорово читать такие отзывы!!! :Yahoo:  Спасибо!!!! Пусть и дальше радуют Вас и Ваших гостей мои фишечки. с ув. Елена.

----------


## milasanina

Здравствуйте, Елена! Восхищена  Вашим талантом! Хотелось бы приобрести один ваш шедевр!" Реально нереально" Просто нужно перевести денежки на сберкарту?

----------


## Уралочка

*Встречайте!!!!! НОВОЕ застольное развлечение для выпускного вечера. 
" ВСЁ С ВАМИ ЯСНЕНЬКО!"*

Задействованы в застольном развлечении ВСЕ! 
Нужен драйв,веселье и эмоции?! БУДУТ!!!

В комплект входит подробное описание, музыка.

*стОимость комплекта - 700р.*
*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

[IMG]http://*********su/7196438.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## ипполитовна

Леночка,я Наталья, можно и мне, пожалуйста, Ваши блоки "Матрицу желаний","Звездная страна" и "Да здравствует выпускной". Можно моб. банком перевести?

и "Все с вами ясненько" тоже хочу.

----------


## Уралочка

> Леночка,я Наталья, можно и мне, пожалуйста, Ваши блоки "Матрицу желаний","Звездная страна" и "Да здравствует выпускной". Можно моб. банком перевести?





> и "Все с вами ясненько" тоже хочу.


Здравствуйте,Наталья. Можно через мобильный банк.... мой тел +79222377196
Обратите внимание на эти игровые блоки http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5190889    с ув. Елена.

----------


## Киссерюльчик

Здравствуйте Елена.какой блок больше подходит для выпускного 9го класса?
и как можно приобрести?

----------


## Уралочка

> Здравствуйте Елена.какой блок больше подходит для выпускного 9го класса?
> и как можно приобрести?


Здравствуйте. "Матрица желаний", "Звёздная страна" , "Впадаем в детство", "Бабушки зажигай! "Счастливое будущее" , Всё с Вами ясненько".... всё это подойдёт.

Вы переводите нужную сумму на счёт,который указан на первой страницы темки , 
сообщаете мне о переводе в личке и я дам ссылочки на скачивание материала.с ув. Елена.

----------


## TUDASHA

> тел +79222377196


Добрый день. Лена, а номер телефона у вас прежний?

----------

